# Help to build a brick charcoal smoker



## robertorc (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, just registered in the forum and have read a lot of good information here. I live in Ecuador, South america and I am remodeling my backyard and want to build a brick smoker, using wood charcoal as fuel.
I am thinking about a couple of designs but it is a little confusing about the advantages and disadvantages of a Vertical design or an Offset design.
Attached you can find the basic draft designs.
In the vertical pit, as you can see in the drawing, there is nothing between the charcoal and the lower rack. Should I put sort of a horizontal wall with a hole between them to get indirect heating?
I understand also that the offset design may give a lower temperatures to the racks, if that is the case, I don't know if this is a good option because I would like to spend 4 -5 hours smoking ribs but I won't like to b 8-10 hours waiting for them.
Any suggestions will be appreciated

Thanks.


----------



## meowey (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you would have better temp control with the offset design.  Just my $0.02

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## chadpole (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you would need to fix it so a water pan could be installed on the direct vertical as in your ECB design. On the offset put another rack at the bottom and put a baffle plate to divert the fire and heat down so fire would not burn your food on the bottom rack. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## domn8_ion (Sep 5, 2007)

I think Chadpole has it summed up for both variations.


----------



## robertorc (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for your input.
Is there a significant advantage of one design over the other?
Any thoughts about which is easier to operate? requires more attention? control the temperature?
Is it ok to combine the designs, for example installing a water pan in the offset design?

Thanks for you help


----------



## vlap (Sep 6, 2007)

Although I am not an expert by any means I think if I were to build one I would go offset. Seems like you can make more adjustments that way. The heat isn't as direct. You can work with the fire and minimize the heat loss in the cooking area. 
I hope some of the more experienced smokers here weigh in. I would like to hear their opinions on the advantages and disadvantages of offset or direct...


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Roberto!...

I tend to agree with Meowey that you would have better temperature 
control with an offset design.

If you would like to cook your BBQ 'North Carolina Style', then take a look 
at the *'The Wilbur D. Hog'* Pit...

And Wilbur's fraternal twin brother, *'The Sidney R. Pig'* Pit...

These are a couple of fairly good examples of brick pits...

Hope you'll find these links interesting!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


Until later...


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 11, 2007)

They are pretty though aren't they?


----------



## robertorc (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your help!!


----------

